# Drywall Cracks in High-Rise Condo



## ghanson (Dec 29, 2009)

We have several cracks along seams in our drywall in walls and ceilings. We are in a high rise condo and we experience some movement in high winds. Wondering what is the best way to repair these cracks knowing there will be movement on occasion?

Could you use a bead of caulk in the crack then texture over it to allow for some movement?

Looking for ideas as we have a number of cracks to repair that were a result of the hurricane last year.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It would work for a while. I've got a recurring crack in my kitchen ceiling (maybe 6-8") that I use that fix on every couple of years when it's time to paint. It seems to last a year or so. Just can't bring myself to tear it out for such a small area, and it's a hairline crack that's hardly noticeable (except I know it's there). If you have multiple cracks and they are pretty long, you might want to tear out the tape and re-do. If they were the result of the hurricane and do not appear otherwise it's really the best route to go. Hopefully the hurricane movement won't be a yearly thing....


----------

